
Tir 0.9 Is Out, Hype.la Open Sourced - mattyb
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1294605882.html
======
peregrine
Say what you want about Zed but his output is phenomenal. Every few weeks a
new post comes out and so does a new addition to our industry. This guy is
great, someone I definitely look up to.

------
beoba
for those of you who aren't omniscient:

Tir is an experimental web framework for the Mongrel2 webserver and Lua
programming language.

Hype.la is a simple way to promote your art, music, etc. with other like-
minded artists by trading small promotional blurbs. (ad network)

------
Zak
With the common complaints about the various dynamic languages of choice being
slow, I don't understand why Lua hasn't gotten more attention. The standard
interpreter is many times faster than Ruby and Python, and LuaJIT is several
times faster still. It's also an elegant language with a tiny core. I wish it
had implicit returns, but nothing's perfect.

~~~
est
> The standard interpreter is many times faster than Ruby and Python

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/which-programming-
lang...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/which-programming-languages-
are-fastest.php)

No it's not "many times faster". Standard Lua is just a little faster than
CPython.

LuaJIT2 kicks everyone's ass, though.

------
ddkrone
The dude just doesn't stop. Not only does he create top notch software but
he's got the excellent documentation to go along with it as well so pretty
much anyone can pick up the stuff and use it.

